# Main load adjustment screw/needle assembly size for a Ford 3400?



## Clod buster (8 mo ago)

I’ve got a 13914a zenith carburetor looks like a model 267 variant and I was wondering what size main load adjustment screw assembly would work the best in that carburetor a c71-33 with a blunt needle or a c71-43 with a sharper needle?
The brass discharge stem at fuel bowl side has about a .070 size orifice.
Thanks


----------

